# Tarpongerät?



## GiantKiller (31. Dezember 2007)

Man möge mir meine Unwissenheit verzeihen,
aber ich habe keinerlei Ahnung was für Gerät ich brauche um Tarpons zu fangen.(Ich hoffe Tarpon zählt schon zum 'Biggame').
Ich muss mir nämlich gerade Tarpongerät anschaffen und weiss nicht so recht worauf es ankommt.


----------



## FalkenFisch (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Die Unwissenheit seih Dir verziehen . . .

Um diesen Zustand zu ändern würde ich die Frage in ANGELN WELTWEIT stellen, dort wird sie eher eine Antwort finden:m


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Hi GiantKiller!

Tarpon geht schon als (Little) Big Game oder Light Tackle durch. Ob man das Ganze nun unter Angeln Weltweit oder Big Game stellt ist letztlich völlig Banane! 


Nachtrag: Und man sieht, man kann auch da geteilter Ansicht sein. 

Du müsstest nur mal etwas genauer ausführen, wo Du, wie auf Tarpon fischen willst. Ich habe das zwar selbst auch noch nie gemacht, mir fallen aber spontan mehrere Methoden ein, wo natürlich auch gerätetechnisch zu differenzieren wäre. 
Als bitte: etwas genauere Infos, dann kann man Dir leichter helfen.


----------



## GiantKiller (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Hallo,

ich werde im März vor Kuba vom Boot aus Tarpon angeln.
Mehr weiss ich leider selbst nicht, aber ich würde gerne schonmal das Gerät kaufen.


----------



## Dart (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde im März vor Kuba vom Boot aus Tarpon angeln.
> Mehr weiss ich leider selbst nicht, aber ich würde gerne schonmal das Gerät kaufen.


Auch mit der Angabe das ihr vom Boot fischen werdet, lässt sich nur schwer eine wirkliche Empfehlung geben. Etliche Chartertouren werden sich auf das Flyfishing spezialisiert haben, andere werden mit Livebaits stationär fischen oder mit Kunstködern spinnfischen. Alle werden eine Gemeinsamkeit haben, die Rollen sollten von sehr guter Qualität sein und ein sehr hohe Schnurfassung haben, mind 300m 30lbs Geflecht.
Wenn ihr eine Chartertour macht, würde ich an deiner Stelle mit dem Veranstalter Kontakt aufnehmen. Eigentlich sollten die schon geeignetes Gerät an Board haben.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## GiantKiller (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

In Kuba haben die wohl leider kein großartiges Gerät.
So wie ich es verstehe werden wohl die Tarpone auf Sicht mit Spinnködern angeworfen.

Mich interessiert also welche Rute, Rolle und Schnur ich einpacken muss.

Besonders bei der Rolle weiss ich nicht was ich kaufen soll.


----------



## Dart (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Es gibt sicher einiges was man an Rollen empfehlen könnte.
Ich würde mich wohl für eine 6000er Twin Power, oder wenn es das Budget zulässt für eine 5000er Stella entscheiden, als Schnur würde ich ne Power Pro 20kg wählen mit einem 1,5m Fluocarbon Leader 30kg.
Bei den Ruten gibt es sicherlich etliche Modelle die geeignet sind, mit einer Sportex Black Arrow liegt man sicher nicht verkehrt, aber da wird jede kräftige Qualitäts-Spinnrute ihre Aufgabe erfüllen. Evt. auch mal unter den leichteren Wallerspinnruten nachschauen.
Generell würde ich dir als Tip anraten, auf den amerik. Tarponseiten im Web ein wenig zu stöbern. Die haben einen ungleich größeren Erfahrungsschatz, schließlich fischen die seit Jahrzehnten auf Tarpon vor der eigenen Haustür.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Zum Aufwärmen findest du hier ein paar nette Videoclips :m
http://www.gianttarpon.com/video.htm 
http://www.halfvalue.com/searchResultsVideos.jsp?kw=tarpon


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Hallo,
ich kenne diese Art des Tarponfisches durch meinen Bruder. Der hat vor einigen Jahren immer vor Costar Rica mit Jigs die Tarpons gejagt. Seine damalige Rute habe ich gekauft. Es handelt sich um eine von Weckesser extra für diese Angelei gefertigte Rute mit starkem Rückgrat und Jigaktion im oberen Drittel. Triggergriff für ne Multi und entsprechende Beringung. Ein Schätzchen....
Gefischt wurde diese Rute mit einer Ambassadeur 7000 C und geflochtener Leine. Könnte mich vielleicht davon trennen - vielleicht...


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Hallo Giant Killer, 90% der Angler ( Auch in Kuba !! ) fischen mit der Fliege.D.h.natürlich Heavy Tackle !! Ruten in der Schnurklasse 10-12 mindestens 200 Meter 30 Lbs.Backing und entsprechende Rollen.Wie bei vielen Species lässt sich der Tarpon generell am besten mit Naturköder fangen und in den ´´Flats´´in denen du angeln wirst ist der Knaller eine lebende Garnele !! so machens jedenfalls die Profis in den Florida Keys !!In Kuba fängt man im allgemeinen eher kleinere Exemplare ( Durchschnitt 5-10 Kg ) bis max.30 Kilo so das du keinen Extremprügel brauchen wirst.

                   Tight Lines                   Jan#h


----------



## GiantKiller (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Ich will mir jetzt als Rolle die große Penn Spinfisher zulegen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rolle gemacht?


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Ich will mir jetzt als Rolle die große Penn Spinfisher zulegen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rolle gemacht?



Ich habe die Rolle selbst noch nicht gefischt (gefällt mir optisch nicht, und das Auge angelt ja mit  ). 
Die älteren Modelle sind aber als absolut robust bekannt. In jüngster Zeit hörte man aber immer häufiger von produktionsortverlagerungsbedingten (China) Qualitätsproblemen.


----------



## Dart (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Ich will mir jetzt als Rolle die große Penn Spinfisher zulegen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rolle gemacht?


Wenn du mit der Grossen die 950SSM meinst, dann werfe auch mal ein Auge auf das Gewicht der Rolle, da liegst du bei fast einem Kilo, da verlierst du vermutlich nach ner Stunde jeden Spass am Spinnfischen.
Gruss Reiner
P.s. @mahi-mahi hat da ja auch schon etwas über die zu erwartenden Fischgrössen, vor Kuba, geschrieben.


----------



## GiantKiller (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Würde auch eine 'normale' Spinnrolle, zB Dam Dura 1050FD einem Tarpon von 10kg Paroli bieten?


----------



## Seatrout (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Würde auch eine 'normale' Spinnrolle, zB Dam Dura 1050FD einem Tarpon von 10kg Paroli bieten?



Never


----------



## GiantKiller (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*

Also nachdem die Rollenfrage geklärt ist würde mich jetzt interessieren wie lang die Rute höchstens sein darf, damit man noch eine Chance hat.

(PS: wenn ich es jetzt drauf ankommen liesse mit einer neuen Dam Dura 1060 und die ginge beim ersten 10kg Fisch kaputt, wäre das ein Garantiefall, bei einer angeblich so stabilen Rolle?)


----------



## guifri (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tarpongerät?*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Also nachdem die Rollenfrage geklärt ist würde mich jetzt interessieren wie lang die Rute höchstens sein darf, damit man noch eine Chance hat.
> 
> (PS: wenn ich es jetzt drauf ankommen liesse mit einer neuen Dam Dura 1060 und die ginge beim ersten 10kg Fisch kaputt, wäre das ein Garantiefall, bei einer angeblich so stabilen Rolle?)





vielleicht hilft das.
http://www.floridasportsman.com/sportfish/Tarpon/s_0006_tarpon/index1.html


----------

